
Meet the inventor of the mouse wheel - Sam_Odio
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000865.html
======
budu3
It's fascinating to see the synergy between the Microsoft Office division and
the Hardware division in pushing this revolution. I guess MSFT gets it right
sometimes.

